
Idaho Is Wasting Taxpayer Money Killing Wolves - bananaboat55
https://wildthingsinitiative.com/idaho-to-spend-400000-killing-wolves/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
They could be making money by letting hunters harvest them in accordance with
a wildlife preservation plan, instead.

